# Millau Bridge Tolls



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Crossed the Millau Bridge yesterday on the way south. Toll charge for an Autotrail Apache 700 4250kg gross vehicle weight 7.46cm long 3.6cm high was24.40 euros what a rip off.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

That seems a lot. Was it a manned or unmanned booth?

Dick


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You would easily spend €24.40 worth of fuel heaving that beast of yours on the long climb back up the hill if you go via Millau town to dodge the toll!

Well, maybe not. The charge seems as steep as the hill.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That is dear. I took the long interesting route


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,

Two years ago it cost us about £10 in our Adria twin, which I thought was expensive and not to be often repeated its a spectacular trip though

norm


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

amydan said:


> Crossed the Millau Bridge yesterday on the way south. Toll charge for an Autotrail Apache 700 4250kg gross vehicle weight 7.46cm long 3.6cm high was24.40 euros what a rip off.


Why is it a rip off? Your vehicle (due to it's height) is category 3 and the charge for crossing the bridge in a category 3 vehicle is 24.40 euros. This charge is shown on the official website for the bridge here so where is the rip off? You had alternatives but presumably chose the bridge due to the saving it made in miles, time and fuel as well as the views and experience of using it. I don't see where the "rip off" in this is. :?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Considering the huge build cost it's to be expected


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

peribro said:


> amydan said:
> 
> 
> > Crossed the Millau Bridge yesterday on the way south. Toll charge for an Autotrail Apache 700 4250kg gross vehicle weight 7.46cm long 3.6cm high was24.40 euros what a rip off.
> ...


 In comparison with dartford bridge or humber bridge.

norm


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*Millau*

Payed 7 euros 3 years ago when built but hey

Mick


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

I just find a lot compared to previous years we have used the bridge now for 6 years and the largest increase has been this year.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Dartford costs a further tenner in wasted fuel queueing, it's a disgrace


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I agree,it is expensive but then I have noticed French toll charges have gone up recently.The difference between class 2 and class 3 is substantial and I am pleased the new van doesn't have a dome on,(which is what put us in class 3 in the last truck).


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> Dartford costs a further tenner in wasted fuel queueing, it's a disgrace


Whenever I've used it recently it's been free and there hasn't been any queue.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Aye after 10pm


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Did the Dartford crossing early evening on Friday (had been put on earlier crossing from the one booked), had to queue for a few minutes at the tolls and then to get into tunnel (one lane closed in left hand tunnel), then slowed down considerably whenever we got near to junctions as the slip roads were always backed up 2 or 3 miles! Pity the people who have to endure that each day. However, we were relatively lucky - the clockwise M25 was vertually solid from the bridge to the M11 junction. Bet a few people missed their ferries.

DavidL
Ps. I thought the Millau was in France, not Holland


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

dalspa said:


> Ps. I thought the Millau was in France, not Holland


Yes, and Holland isn't a country either. :roll:

Button pressed so it can be moved.

Pete


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I could be wrong but I thought the 3mtr sensor and rate was to catch HGVs and as ours does trigger it on unmanned booths I press the button and say "camping car" I am then charged class 2. Only done it 3 times but it worked every time. Hence my question was it a manned or unmanned booth.

I am 3.20 mtrs and never been over the Millau bridge.

Dick


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Website says it is 13.30E for class 2. Luckily hubby doesn't like bridges, even (or perhaps especially) if I drive - so we won't be using it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Millau*

Being a TAG axle, we emailed the bridge's admin people and were quoted about 28 euro in the high season so avoided it. We are over 3500kg, over 3m high and have six wheels, thus the higher cost.

It's not a bother going through the town, and we usually stop there anyway.

Russell


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

blondel said:


> Website says it is 13.30E for class 2. Luckily hubby doesn't like bridges, even (or perhaps especially) if I drive - so we won't be using it.


€13.30 only for peak season (July & August), rest of the year €10.50. Which is what we paid about three weeks ago, when we went over for the first time.

Well worth it for the experience and we enjoyed stopping at the visitor centre and aire on the north side of the bridge.

Mike


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Having been to Millau a few times, and never crossed the bridge, I would rather spend the money on a good meal, or whatever. At the end of the day, it is only a bridge.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

peejay said:


> dalspa said:
> 
> 
> > Ps. I thought the Millau was in France, not Holland
> ...


Yes "Holland" Touring is the equivalent of "Midlands" Touring in English.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi
The itchen bridge in southampton was manned , when you stopped at booth the cashier could see it as a motorhome 60 pence.
It is now unmanned if your van is over 2.4 metres high at the front wheel midline 25 pounds. smartcity card or coins only , no cards.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Millau*

Unmanned, popped CC in slot, 45e Wow!! Don't think we had any choice? It can save 2/3 hours dependant on time of year.
MH+Trailer with Smart on 44' long.

Didn't have time for Scenic route but definitely next time as the area is fabulous.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

We used to always go over in our Cheyenne 696, 3.8 tonnes, always got through as Class 2 as only four wheels.

But last year on automatic booth is cost €24+ so run down to the town now. Not a problem each time and saving €48+ on a round trip is well worth the effort and to be honest its not that bad.

Can't argue much with automatic booths. We hate them !!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Bargain,

Compared to the cost of M6 Toll......

Mont Blanc Tunnel
Frejus Tunnel
Øresund Bridge
Storebælt

Many other tolls I could mention.

Lets not get started with the Eastern Channel ferries or Tunnel. A tunnel that is so busy with so few trains sometimes that if you offered £400 one way by car they could not accept you.

But don't forget, you are not just paying for the Milau Viaduct. You are paying for the leading and leaving stretch. But the rest is free!

This 15 Mile Road tunnel is Free! all the way mind.

TM


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes it is a lot to pay for a m/home, we went over the Millau bridge 2 weeks ago & the price came up as €32.40 class 4, Kev pressed the button to complain and they changed it to class 2 €10.50. Always press the button on overcharge at unmanned in France, as manned toll booths always charge us at class 2 rate.
Regards
Sylke


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

We came over the bridge last week, RV and trailer at class 4, €32.4.  We did have a brief discussion with the lady in the booth, however given our weight, height and trailer it was difficult to argue. 

Then strangely on the Reims to Calais section we were given class 2 at another manned booth! 

How does the auto booth work out you have a trailer? Number of wheels?

Mick


----------

